# Where should I move?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well guys I will be moving to Utah in October, I was planning to move to Layton. After doing a lot of research I am thinking of putting where I hunt into the equation of where I live. My future wife works in Salt lake, right now she lives in South Weber. I need to stay withen 45 minutes of Salt Lake City. Where would you move to if your wife has to work in Salt Lake? I am an outdoors maniac, I like to fish but I LOVE to hunt big game, birds, waterfowl, rabbit and anything else that is legal, anything that gives me a reason to get outdoors!!

what would you do??

Thanks


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Layton and used to drive through Salt Lake on the way to Sandy (just south of SL). With gas prices , construction and the congestion on the freeway, I would look in Salt Lake.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Something to consider - Depending on where your wife works in SLC - the Utah Transit Authority has completed a high speed commuter train from SLC to Ogden. If her employer is willing to drop for the train pass, then north is the way to go. Otherwise, the commute sucks big time. Layton/Clearfield/South Weber are all very nice - right at the mouth of Weber Canyon which means you can be on the Weber, or at Lost Creek for fishing in short order after work. For hunting - the truth on that is the deer rifle hunt is a only a week long. I'd rather pay more for gas for one week, than year round with a longer commute to work. If you are stationed at Hill AFB, then Layton, Clearfied, South Weber, Roy - any of those areas would work well enough. Again - I'd suggest getting a place next to the commuter line for your wife.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!

She works in West Valley City and she said the train doesn't go that far. We have looked for houses all around the area and getting closer to Salt Lake than Layton is proly out. I guess what I'm asking is, would it be better to move South of Salt Lake or is the hunting better to the North? Either way we are going to be about the same distance because of house prices.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You could go west (like Stansbury Park) if you don't mind living next to Fixed Blade and PRO. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I guess what I'm asking is, would it be better to move South of Salt Lake or is the hunting better to the North?


My honest answer is that it probably doesn't matter. Personally, I'm partial to southern Utah, so further south gets me closer to there, but hey, further north gets you closer to other good things.

Then again, it depends on what you like to hunt. If you're going to be hunting waterfowl, north of Salt Lake will give you closer access to the areas along the east shores of the Great Salt Lake. If you're after rabbits, coyotes and chukar, head west of Salt Lake to Tooele County or southwest to Cedar Valley. If it's deer or elk, anywhere from Ogden to Provo is pretty much just as close or just as far away from what you might be hunting.

This isn't hunting related, but getting used to the culture here in Utah might be an adjustment for somebody from the south. I don't know your background or your religion or what your future wife has told you, but Utah County, south of Salt Lake, might require an adjustment to your thinking that might not seem quite so necessary in, say, select parts of the Ogden, Salt Lake or Tooele areas. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No way :shock: Culture shock :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: How many wifes you got :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoghunter, Id say move to Layton. Its a great place. You will be minutes from Farmington Bay to hunt waterfowl and theres great fishing up both Weber and Ogden canyons. Just remember that if you decide to move to Layton..... the F16s were there first and that rumbling is the sound of freedom... On side note... whereever you move to in Utah you will be required to enjoy green jello with shreded carrots, funeral potatoes and of course fry sauce. If you dont know what any of this is...... you soon will. :lol:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bergy said:


> Hoghunter, Id say move to Layton. Its a great place. You will be minutes from Farmington Bay to hunt waterfowl and theres great fishing up both Weber and Ogden canyons. Just remember that if you decide to move to Layton..... the F16s were there first and that rumbling is the sound of freedom... On side note... whereever you move to in Utah you will be required to enjoy green jello with shreded carrots, funeral potatoes and of course fry sauce. If you dont know what any of this is...... you soon will. :lol:


First off I have stayed a week in Layton a few times and let me say I love the sound of freedowm, I can't wait to take a few pictures of those freedom fighters against the mountain backdrop!!

Second, my fiancee' says that those funeral potatoes are the best. can't wait to have year round rabbit hunting!!

Thanks for all the input , I think I'll be sticking to the layton area!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

PM me when you get here. I'll show you the closest shooting range. :wink:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> PM me when you get here. I'll show you the closest shooting range. :wink:


Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys!! I will PM you when I get up there, should be in early November. and please, don't hold it against me just because I'm from Louisiana, lol!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It it is not too late; Woods Cross/West Bountiful and North Salt Lake (its own city in Davis County) are the three cities just north of SLC in neighboring Davis County, distance is 5-14 miles from downtown. I live in Woods Cross and really like it particularly in that is one of the most affordable municipalities in the valley that are not considered to have a high crime rate (say like a West Valley, Kearns or Glendale, not to put anyone's town just my humble opinion/experience). It is right on I-15 and I-215, which is your access to West Valley from Layton, but is south of all of the ridiculous traffic issues. Like Gary mentioned; I don't think hunting should be much of a consideration since that we will be a handful of days a year vs 250 or so for work. Also, the Legacy parkway will be opening shortly which parallels I-15 from 215 up to where 89 meets in Farmington, which will likely only move the bottle neck farther north for those who go past Layton IMHO. I work downtown and have several coworkers who live in Layton and they swear anytime I mention the commute; it is BAD!! I think that you will find this area to be just as affordable as Layton; did I mention that the only complaint that I hear about my area (only from outsiders who try to justify why they paid like $75k more for the exact same house) is that there are 2 or 3 refineries in the area; just as close to Eaglewood (very expensive golf community on the hill in North Salt Lake) as they are to us....I smell them about 2 times a year when the wind is just right, but not something that is a concern in the least. 

I missed what you motivation was to be in Layton: working at Hill AFB?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> It it is not too late; Woods Cross/West Bountiful and North Salt Lake (its own city in Davis County) are the three cities just north of SLC in neighboring Davis County, distance is 5-14 miles from downtown. I live in Woods Cross and really like it particularly in that is one of the most affordable municipalities in the valley that are not considered to have a high crime rate (say like a West Valley, Kearns or Glendale, not to put anyone's town just my humble opinion/experience). It is right on I-15 and I-215, which is your access to West Valley from Layton, but is south of all of the ridiculous traffic issues. Like Gary mentioned; I don't think hunting should be much of a consideration since that we will be a handful of days a year vs 250 or so for work. Also, the Legacy parkway will be opening shortly which parallels I-15 from 215 up to where 89 meets in Farmington, which will likely only move the bottle neck farther north for those who go past Layton IMHO. I work downtown and have several coworkers who live in Layton and they swear anytime I mention the commute; it is BAD!! I think that you will find this area to be just as affordable as Layton; did I mention that the only complaint that I hear about my area (only from outsiders who try to justify why they paid like $75k more for the exact same house) is that there are 2 or 3 refineries in the area; just as close to Eaglewood (very expensive golf community on the hill in North Salt Lake) as they are to us....I smell them about 2 times a year when the wind is just right, but not something that is a concern in the least.
> 
> I missed what you motivation was to be in Layton: working at Hill AFB?


Thanks a lot for the info, I'm going to have my real estate agent pull some houses up in that area!! I don't care about the refineries, right now in LA I have one in my back yard, really it is behind my house and I only smell it about once every 2 months. 
I am moving there for a few reasons, the main reason is just because Louisiana is a dump and getting worse, I could use this whole page explaining why. So, I have really wanted to move away for a long time. My fiancee's sister moved up there after Katrina and we visted and loved it, soon as we had the chance we took it. My fiancee moved up there last June and I'm finishing up business down here. I'm moving up after our wedding in October, really can't wait!! Her Sister lives in Layton and it is affordable, I'd like to get as close to SLC as possible but like I said house prices dictate that.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info, I'm going to have my real estate agent pull some houses up in that area!! I don't care about the refineries, right now in LA I have one in my back yard, really it is behind my house and I only smell it about once every 2 months.
> I am moving there for a few reasons, the main reason is just because Louisiana is a dump and getting worse, I could use this whole page explaining why. So, I have really wanted to move away for a long time. My fiancé's sister moved up there after Katrina and we visited and loved it, soon as we had the chance we took it. My fiancé moved up there last June and I'm finishing up business down here. I'm moving up after our wedding in October, really can't wait!! Her Sister lives in Layton and it is affordable, I'd like to get as close to SLC as possible but like I said house prices dictate that.
> Thanks again!!


Glad to be of help just keep in mind that never is the saying more true about you get what you pay for than with free advice, j/k; you can check your own general listings here at http://www.utahrealestate.com just go under Davis County and click on those cities; you can narrow it down by your price range (here is another from the county to look at property taxes and assesment; delinquent taxes may be an indication of a "motivated seller" http://www.co.davis.ut.us/recorder/prop ... search.cfm) . Keep in mind that many houses have been on the market for a long time and should now be getting a taste of reality that last year's prices are just that. Be sure and attend the little "swim party" that they will have for you at the local steak house aka Stake Center when you move in, be sure and wear all white and plug your nose. :mrgreen: You will be just in time for bird season in October; my favorite time of year, football, hunting; what else is there in life? Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Layton and I love it. I have to be to work by 0700 and I have no problems with traffic or the commute. Perhaps those that start at a later hour have more traffic. My house in SLC would cost another 150 to 200 k. I would rather drive a little further and have the home I have. I guess it just depends on your priorities. I also partially enjoy the commute as I listen to books on tape. I know I'm a Nerd now, but I really enjoy that time. Also just get yourself a little gas saving car. If you are an archery hunter then the further east you live in the valley the closer you are to the mountains. I live on the west side of Layton. The east side is closer to the mountains, but it is a little more pricey as well. I think you will love Utah. I have the opportunity to move out of state and double my income, but I just love it here too much to make the move. Again good luck on house hunting. If you are looking for a new home the builder I used is awesome to work with. PM me if your want.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

I am going to look into Woods Cross, I renovate houses so I'm going to try to get a Sheriff sale or bank forclosure so I can get a better deal. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

You may want to check with a title company and see about a Sheriff's sale. See if they will give you title insurance on that? A foreclosure may be a better option. Just see which title companies will give you some coverage. It would be a shame to make improvements and not have title insurance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nueces said:


> You may want to check with a title company and see about a Sheriff's sale. See if they will give you title insurance on that? A foreclosure may be a better option. Just see which title companies will give you some coverage. It would be a shame to make improvements and not have title insurance.


Speaking of foreclosure; here is a link to the largest bank in UT (only one in Davis County at the moment) http://www.zionsbank.com/foreclosed_pro ... v=sbanking


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Davis County area is a good place to be. I live in Farmington, Im 5 min. away from Farmington Canyon, where you can ride wheelers, hunt, fish, camp. Were about 10 min. away from Farmington Bay, October here we come!!! With a short 45-50 min. drive up weber canyon we can be at East Canyon, Pineview, Echo or just a lil further down the road, Rockport. Not to mention all of the community ponds and local streams and rivers you can fish. Man its great living so close to the things we like to do.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > You may want to check with a title company and see about a Sheriff's sale. See if they will give you title insurance on that? A foreclosure may be a better option. Just see which title companies will give you some coverage. It would be a shame to make improvements and not have title insurance.
> ...


You're such a pimp.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Loke said:


> You could go west (like Stansbury Park) if you don't mind living next to Fixed Blade and PRO. :shock: :shock:


Don't move out here. It's terrible out here. Tons of mosquitoes, and bugs. I hate it here. Plus it's a desert out here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Nueces said:
> ...


Broker is the more correct term! :wink: BTW that list has grown significantly since July


----------

